# Who's got cams out?



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I had one out last week and 2 out now. Who has their's out and what are you seeing? Here is some of what I've seen.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here are some more from the same camera location taken last night. First time playing with trailcams and learning to set the angle. The bear left a few nibble marks on the camera. He was at the camera twice lastnight.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*nice pics*

sask.is the best province i have lived in to hunt.amazing wildlife


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Hoping to have some good luck with the cams before I go back to work. I just got the cameras and having alot of fun learning how to set them up. Hopefully my pics will get better. Never bowhunted bear and wouldn't mind trying it. I'll see if the activity stays up. Both cameras had bear pics. This bear left some marks on my camera. Made some brackets to get my cameras higher and point down more. We'll see in the morning how it works.
We do have some awesome wildlife here. These pics are only about 1-1/2 miles out of town on some Fish and Wildlife Development land.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here's a pic with my tree brackets. Scruffy deer of the year award winner!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here are some potential deer for September. The deer with the droptine is the badboy I'm waiting to see again, efore and during the archery season. Last 2 pics are of him.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Not gamecams..Iphone...but nice deer either way..I have been trying to get a pick of this batchelor group with a real camera since, but no such luck...


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

here is one I just pulled off my camera tonight


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my new desktop pic...great Cam shot !!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Just got a couple out this week, nothing to interesting yet


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'd really like a higher pixel count on a camera. I bought 2 cameras from my Uncle, 1 hardly used and the other not used at all. A 5 megapixel would be nice. Hard to justify the cost of an infrared for me. I keep watching ebay and maybe I'll get a deal. 
Nice pics everyone! Keep them coming.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Mines been out for a month now, nothing but slick heads. I know theres a monster in the area, just hasn;t hit that trail yet.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

norsask darton said:


> I'd really like a higher pixel count on a camera. I bought 2 cameras from my Uncle, 1 hardly used and the other not used at all. A 5 megapixel would be nice. Hard to justify the cost of an infrared for me. I keep watching ebay and maybe I'll get a deal.
> Nice pics everyone! Keep them coming.



Check out the stealth prowler, i got 4 of them and love them. Bought them all on ebay for under 150 bucks new


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

Picked up the memory card this aft...nice series of pics of this doe over a 4 day period at a spill of Buck Jam. 

Great quality pics off the Moultrie I40.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Good lookin' family...*

hope they leave soon. They always bugger up my deer patterns.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

how's this one, a russian wildboar free ranging in southwestern Ontario, there were a pile that got loose 8 years ago and I picked this one up about a month ago with my scoutguard camera.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had two of my cameras out for an month now seeing an mixed bag right now. AT least one good shooter and possiblily two others depending on how they grow for the rest of the summer.

Matt


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

here is one from tonight


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Trapper1 where abouts in SW ontario cause I heard rumour of some escapes near Dutton.


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

*Cameras*

I have several out one of my pictures is in the new Ontario monster whitetail magazines.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

dh1

North of Goderich, I've been back numerous times and even set up a bait, but nothing yet.


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

MJewell said:


> I have had two of my cameras out for an month now seeing an mixed bag right now. AT least one good shooter and possiblily two others depending on how they grow for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Matt


Not much growing time left now!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

How's this for a bear...two weeks to go and hopefully myself or my daughter arrow one of these.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

a few more


----------



## BigSensFan (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the Pics guys.. 

Keep them up


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Tapper you need a shooter I am free.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*hes a pig good luck*



trapper1 said:


> How's this for a bear...two weeks to go and hopefully myself or my daughter arrow one of these.


wow


----------



## lostboy9 (Mar 14, 2007)

Top of my hit list....


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dodge-3D thanks for the offer but I'm willing to risk it myself


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here's a young fella with some obvious character. Would like to be able to watch him and see what he develops into.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

best one so far...


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

*ny pic's*

9pt


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

*another ny buck*

7pt


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

russ said:


> best one so far...


 You know what they always say,"You can BS your friends, but don't try and BS a BSer!":darkbeer:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad everyone is seeing good critters this year. I really hope you guys all get the chance at your best critter! Here's to all of you and a stealthy hunt with lots of success! Deer hunting is just over 2 weeks away here in Saskatchewan. :darkbeer:
Still moving my camera's around in the hopes of finding the elusive bigone. I'm hunting a half section of peas that's almost half bush. There has to be one I have not found yet! I hope!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

lostboy9 said:


> Top of my hit list....


 He'd be the top of anyone's hitlist! Good luck with hiom this fall.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

norsask darton said:


> You know what they always say,"You can BS your friends, but don't try and BS a BSer!":darkbeer:


 I guess I'll pass on posting in this thread from here on in :thumbs_do


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

russ said:


> I guess I'll pass on posting in this thread from here on in :thumbs_do


 Sorry man. It was meant in a fun and friendly spirited way. I apologize again for offending you.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

about the only thing of intrest on the cameria. I set up up on a differnt side of your property near a big trail and see what comes out. I cant wait till the crops are off so I can get ot some of the oter spots that looked good this spring


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

not sure but the other pic could be this guy from last year


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Reed said:


> about the only thing of intrest on the cameria. I set up up on a differnt side of your property near a big trail and see what comes out. I cant wait till the crops are off so I can get ot some of the oter spots that looked good this spring


Can't walk to them?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Can't walk to them?


shortest way is to cut through the barley field. I could walk the field edge that may give me a better idea of the trails though the ajoining fields( which we can hunt), but I have been to lazy in all honesty Its on the far south west corner our quarter and the house is kind of in the north east area

on a side note I should realy proof read before I post


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I've been walking headlands quite a bit for the last month or so. Helps with 3 things...


Wife wanted saskatoons & raspberries found some.
My fitness level which is lacking
Scouting, learned some new things this about the stuff I hunt.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Cam has been out for about a week now - been checking it every couple days, and only getting pics of trees blowing in the wind. The odd cow.

Am I positioning it wrong? It says 3' from the ground - trying to set up a few feet from deer paths.

There's talk about a big mule buck hiding in some bluffs near here, but you have to foot through a few miles of irrigation field to get to it. I may just have to!

If I come up with some photos - I'll def post!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

point the camera north for starters so it's not facing the sun
if theres tall grass in front eliminate by either grass whipping it OR by raising the camera and angling it down towards the target area.
another trick, if the camera has a sloooow trigger, aim it down the trail so that it will get at least one photo.
one last thing - some of the best spots to put a camera are on fence lines at gates & broken top wires.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

russ said:


> point the camera north for starters so it's not facing the sun
> if theres tall grass in front eliminate by either grass whipping it OR by raising the camera and angling it down towards the target area.
> another trick, if the camera has a sloooow trigger, aim it down the trail so that it will get at least one photo.
> one last thing - some of the best spots to put a camera are on fence lines at gates & broken top wires.


Thanks for the tips - with fence lines - you mean facing down the whole line? I can't remember the name of my cam, just got it a month ago - the trigger is fast and has IR instead of flash. My only concern is having it exposed where those "two legged deer" may come and see it and take the friggin thing. I bought a cable and lock, but there's really no where to lock the plastic thing!

Advice?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I have the same concern as you as far as security is concerned & I'm not sure how to address. Most of my cams are still homebrews from when it was easy to get all the pieces. The triggers have become next to impossible to find  Some of the cameras offer "bear cages" and that is one option you can use for attaching locks. The biggest problem is, if someone really wants your camera it's gone. I've been dremeling my name into the bodies for some piece of mind.

As far as fence lines go, walk the headland and see where they cross the most, if you're uncomfortable with leaving it in an open gate then find a spot where the top wire is broke or loose. Then point the camera in the direction of travel. Try and keep it as northerly as possible to prevent false triggers since the IR is heat sensitive. On really hot days it will false like crazy especially if it's wind and there's grass & shrubs close by. (they tend to soak up enough heat to cause the IR trigger to sense movement.)

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Russ, I'll give it a shot!


Cheers


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

*another N.Y. buck today*

here is a 10pt I got on camera this morning.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here are a couple from this past week. This camera is in a new spot.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Those bigger bucks are sure moving when it's late - midnight huh?!? 

Went out today - had a doe on the cam, that's it. It's been moved again - but I have my doubts about this new spot. we'll see....

Anyone know how the deer population is doing on the west side of the province? I believe they were running dep tags the last few years, and Kinda skeptical about trying over there for a white tail. Maybe I should head north - I know a few years back, I saw some big bucks around the Meadow Lake area...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Any bucks I've posted since the beginning of July are from a half section of bush and peafield. I just started moving my camera around the property to see what's moving around. This is my first year using cameras and man I can't believe I hunted without them before. I've had lots of midnight walkers all summer. I lent my other camera to a friend and haven't seen any pics from his area yet. Makes me wish I still had my second camera to see what's happening on the South end of this property. I just moved my camera to a well developing trail leading to water. Some deer activity at the water, but way more bear activity. Oh yeah, I'm an hour South and a little East of Meadow Lake. The deer are still trying to recover from the hard winter a few years ago when alot didn't make the winter.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in the Meadow Lake area.

norsask, are you down near Glaslyn?


Wrangler,..a couple years ago I'd have said we were as good an area as anywhere on earth for whitetails,..a couple bad winters in a row has really put ahurt on our #'s. Tags have been reduced, I heard outfitter tags were being cut back in number etc..

Just a heads up I guess, most years I'm into knowing the whereabouts of half a dozen big whitetails by now, this yr,..one.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

saskguy said:


> I'm in the Meadow Lake area.
> 
> norsask, are you down near Glaslyn?
> 
> ...


 I live in Medstead. Hunting about 2 miles out of town. As far as I know, I'm the only guy with permission to hunt on the land I'm on. I like this kind of scenario. I know a guy in Chitek Lake and he's telling me aswell about the down numbers. Hopefully some easy winters coming to help them rebound. I think the only reason we didn't have the high mortality rate here was the abundance of grain piles that year.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

As expected, more bear pics on my camera.:angry:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

saskguy said:


> I'm in the Meadow Lake area.
> 
> norsask, are you down near Glaslyn?
> 
> ...





...it only takes one..........


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

a few more, hopefully they get bigger but still good to look at.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> a few more, hopefully they get bigger but still good to look at.


Which Wildgame Innovations camera are you using? How do you like them? I see them advertising 4 new models under $100. My archery dealer is looking into the Timbereye, the 4 megapixel infrared Wildgame Innovations has out.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you guys. I heard of one big mule buck in this area, although, the guy telling me hasn't seen him again since he pushed him up this summer...

As far as whitetail, nothing that I know of at all - and even then - the numbers are so low. I thinking about heading out somewhere to take a whitetail. Any recommendations!??!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

norsask darton said:


> Which Wildgame Innovations camera are you using? How do you like them? I see them advertising 4 new models under $100. My archery dealer is looking into the Timbereye, the 4 megapixel infrared Wildgame Innovations has out.


I bought a couple at wall mart in the states for $50 each, I didn't get the ir but so far the camera works great, it has a 1.5 second trigger pretty fast for a cheap camera, also my wildview IR 3.0 works real well also a little slower trigger but not bad still fairly cheap.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm hoping my dealer will get some in, I'd rather have a bunch of cheaper cameras spread out than expensive 1 covering 1 trail. Glad to know you're happy with them.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

*=)*

Wow some great pictures in here! i will get some uploaded tonight from my cam! =)


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mrs Bear and her cubs... Having fun! Mr coyotee who passes after them! and The vulture.... WOW He was big when we did the spring bear hunt he was flying around the cache... NUTS!! really scary


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

[QUOTE this yr,..one. 




...it only takes one.......... 
][/QUOTE]

Yes it does.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

just can't seem to find a good one...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

all great pics guys!
thanks


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

*couple pics for ya*

Here is a couple pics I have taken this year. The top pic is a couple years old I ended up taking the ten pointer out of that pic in the first week of the season. Hopefully the bottom one comes around and walks in front of my monster.Sorry these are not from canada I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Soo nice with the velvet on there heads! Wish i could get a set with velvet on them!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

russ said:


> just can't seem to find a good one...


You only need to find the right one when it counts. Lots of pasture land in your area, isn't there? Any pea fields close by? I've had lots of small stuff and a couple of dandy bucks on camera for a week and then gone. Nothing to be discouraged at. My brother-in-law hasn't had much on camera at his spot for about a month. Just recently did he start getting some horn activity. I'm sure it's the maturing crops that are bringing them in for him. I checked mine today and had only set of horn this past week, but i did start finding forehead scratchers and 7 scrapes starting. This is real early for this activity. Just a weird year for activity.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Just moved my camera here yesterday afternoon when I found a new scrape. It's starting alot earlier this year. These I got overnight when I scouted.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

norsask darton said:


> Here's a pic with my tree brackets. Scruffy deer of the year award winner!


 .. aww .. now thats a cute little fellow there ..:wink:. you protect that one bro, he's gonna set new records!!!!!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

thumperjack said:


> .. aww .. now thats a cute little fellow there ..:wink:. you protect that one bro, he's gonna set new records!!!!!


We had alot of deer this year that kept the scruffy look for awhile and cleaned up quickly for summer. He's on public land sooo, he has to look after himself. Alot of really good genetics in that area, I just prefer private land.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Finally bought a new cam*

I hope to get it out this weekend for bears. I should have some pics in a couple of weeks. 
I bought a new Bushnell 5 MP Trophy Cam. I like the size and the speed of the trigger. We will see what the pics are like... I am also interested to see if the batteries really last 6 months like advertised.... that would be awesome.

Chris


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

A few more from lastnight, second night at this spot and 2 new deer.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

... well public land has always been my favorite huntn' grounds! ... alot of pure wild genectics,no fences, you gotta love it ...







.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

thumperjack said:


> ... well public land has always been my favorite huntn' grounds! ... alot of pure wild genectics,no fences, you gotta love it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used to hunt public land, almost exclusively. For sure there's good genes out there on it. I just prefer the private land I'm on now for the sheer number of bucks I've seen, plus I don't get disturbed by other hunters.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

thumperjack said:


> ... well public land has always been my favorite huntn' grounds! ... alot of pure wild genectics,no fences, you gotta love it ...


the hunting situation in Canada isn't the same as the US. There's generally not a fee for hunting private land. Generally speaking no high fence hunting either.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

heres one that lost his velvet already


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

here are a couple more, may have to move the cam:tongue:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Reed just remember the tire is a wound, the radiator is the kill :lol:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Reed just remember the tire is a wound, the radiator is the kill :lol:



well at least its red, if it was green I would shoot it anywhere, hate pests like those:greenwithenvy::cow:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Reed just remember the tire is a wound, the radiator is the kill :lol:


well if was green then its shoot to kill but I am partial to the red companys


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

*More pics*

Here are some pics of a friend's cam out in Alberta....


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Finally! The velvet is coming off! Got these lastnight.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

some really nice pics there,still 3 weeks till white tail season opens here in nova scotia,just put my cam out today.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

here is a couple pictures of a mule on my brothers camera


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

norsask darton said:


> Finally! The velvet is coming off! Got these lastnight.


 ..this is an awesome pic! ..:wink:..for the next 20 or so days this guys is gonna be fun to play with!


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

travski said:


> here is a couple pictures of a mule on my brothers camera


I dont know jack squat about Mule Deer but holy crap... awesome buck!


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

The local beast...


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

These posts are all so awesome, I don't hunt (have NOTHING against it), but I'm tempted to get a couple of cams just to catch some of the wildlife constantly raiding my wife's gardens. All I ever see on my property are the does that climb onto my front deck to eat birdseed.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Reed said:


> here are a couple more, may have to move the cam:tongue:


How much would it cost to have an IH mounted??? :wink:


----------



## robcnav284 (Aug 24, 2009)

*first week of owing a trail camera*

nothing huge but biggest ive ever seen!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

*okay guys here's the question...for fun..to see who we have*

let me set it up...

we have 3 acres south of algonquin, mature 160yr canopy, near a lake, turkeys in the spring and deer eating our garden, a 2 yr old blk br at our firepit in july, loads of raccoons, and a ground hog....so what camera and where do I set it up?

thanks


----------



## aztec1 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Seen Around town.*

Near Provost Alberta.


----------



## aztec1 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Seen around Town 2*

:zip:


----------

